# Topics > Projects >  AIRBUS AirCobot - Collaborative Robot for Aircraft Inspections

## Airicist

Contributor - Airbus SE

Air-Cobot on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 17, 2015




> The Air-Cobot is a collaborative robot that automates visual inspection procedures. It helps copilots and maintenance perform duties faster, more reliably and with repeatable precision. During aircrafts’ inspections, Air-Cobot performs a thorough diagnosis in any weather or light conditions. It represents the future of collaborative robots in aircraft visual inspections.

----------

